# Tape Fencing



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking to replace my single strand barb wire fence with the tape fencing over this summer and winter. Please don't give me crap about the fence, I didn't have a lot (any) control over it when it was put up and I'm just now finally getting them to let me change the fence. I'm wondering if it has to be electrified? I know it probably should, but the fence isn't anywhere near an outlet, so I'm not sure how I would work that. Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks for your help!

Jen


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

if your horses dont mess with it then you prob wouldnt need it to be electrified. we had the electrified tape fencing and the only time we ever had to turn it on was when a baby was brought there that had never really been in fencing like that before.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

We have a lot of tape fencing and it's not electric. Our horses really respect the fences and we have never needed to have it electrified. It depends on your horses and how they act toward fencing.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet, mine are pretty good right now with the fences (as long as they have food, but thats not a problem in the pasture), but I hate the barb wire (for obvious reasons). I'm thinking that when I do add a horse to the herd it should be pretty easy to temporarily electrify one or more of the lines until I figure out how they are with fences.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I'm wondering if it has to be electrified? I know it probably should, but the fence isn't anywhere near an outlet, so I'm not sure how I would work that. Any suggestions would be great.  Thanks for your help!


Solar chargers work well if you do need/want to electrify.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's safest to have it hot. Really mild horses might not test it, but most horses do at any given point. Even if it's just for a little while so they discover that it's hot. Then you could probably turn it off and they should still respect it. Otherwise, they'll discover that it won't shock them and they could get tangled in it. I guess it really depends on the horse. If you're not near an outlet, you could get a solar pannel for it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I will have to look into the solar ones. They don't mess with the barb wire (for obvious reasons) but they did bust the smooth electric one when it wasn't hot... They might not bother it if they have food but better safe than sorry... Any recommendations on tape/wire type? Or solar chargers?


----------

